# Mont Blanc Meisterstuck



## Dan1234 (Apr 14, 2009)

Hi guys im fairly new to this forum i thought i would show you guys my Mont Blanc Meisterstuck


----------



## Shangas (Mar 16, 2008)

Nice pen, Dan, although I personally prefer the gold trim instead of platinum. It's a BIT hard for me to tell, but I guess that it's a 149? What nib-size is it?


----------



## emeterioy (Apr 5, 2009)

Very nice, 146?


----------



## danielb (Aug 29, 2008)

Looks very nice :-!


----------



## precioso (Jun 26, 2009)

Mmm... This is a nice one... Precious but simple :-!

I am looking forward to getting this one to round my collection http://www.montblanc.com/charity_initiative/signatureforgood/#

This is a limited edition dedicated to UNICEF. I love that lapis lazuli cap with the sapphire |> How do you like it?


----------



## HenryLouis (Nov 30, 2008)

I like the platinum trim, gold is too... flashy. Platinum is calm and collected. I think it's a 146 but am not sure. Let's see pics of the nib!


----------



## cmeisenzahl (Mar 10, 2006)

Great pen, and nice pic! :-!


----------



## KRW (Feb 21, 2006)

I think 149's only come in gold trim, my guess is a P146. Nice, very nice. Wear it well.

KRW


----------



## precioso (Jun 26, 2009)

The pen is gorgeous. It's so plain and simple but still so beautiful. Any more pics to show? btw, what kind of engraving does the cap wear?


----------



## Shangas (Mar 16, 2008)

The cap-band has: "MONTBLANC MEISTERSTUCK" engraved on it, I would imagine.


----------



## Foxglove (Apr 15, 2009)

Congrats. Mine says Hi.




























-Ross


----------



## Dan1234 (Apr 14, 2009)

*Re: Mont Blanc Meisterstuck (more pics)*

Here's a couple more pics for you guys


----------



## precioso (Jun 26, 2009)

Gorgeous pics!


----------



## Dan1234 (Apr 14, 2009)

precioso said:


> Gorgeous pics!


Thanks very much


----------



## jaytaylor (Mar 25, 2008)

Part of my daily rotation -

A 149, this one is from the 70s









And for the ball point duties - A 164P


----------



## danielb (Aug 29, 2008)

jaytaylor said:


> Part of my daily rotation -
> 
> A 149, this one is from the 70s
> 
> And for the ball point duties - A 164P


Great shots  :-!


----------



## precioso (Jun 26, 2009)

jaytaylor said:


> Part of my daily rotation -
> 
> A 149, this one is from the 70s
> 
> ...


----------



## precioso (Jun 26, 2009)

HenryLouis said:


> I like the platinum trim, gold is too... flashy. Platinum is calm and collected. I think it's a 146 but am not sure. Let's see pics of the nib!


Yes you are right, the limited edition is based on the 146. 
You find more pics under "charity products":-!


----------



## Shangas (Mar 16, 2008)

The 149 is just gorgeous. Sometimes I wonder if I should have bought one of those, but then I reckon it's too big for me, and I have rather small hands...


----------



## Tristan17 (Dec 22, 2007)

very nice! b-)


----------



## Nile Hadwards (Feb 9, 2010)

Nice pens. Wonder shots of Mont Blanc


----------



## dannzeman (Feb 19, 2010)

Shangas said:


> The 149 is just gorgeous. Sometimes I wonder if I should have bought one of those, but then I reckon it's too big for me, and I have rather small hands...


Don't worry, you'll get used to its' size. ;-)


----------

